# Scotch woodcock



## Ishbel (Nov 25, 2004)

SCOTCH WOODCOCK 

I have no idea why this is called Scotch woodcock, as it doesn't have a bird in it! 

Toast thick slice of white bread, spread with anchovy paste and top with scrambled egg.


----------



## MJ (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Ishbel. I do this without the anchovy paste.


----------

